# Comparison average  Salaries by Country - Video...



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Only just under 3 mins long, but interesting nonetheless


----------



## Rich29 (Feb 20, 2022)

How come there were no pictures of women?


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 20, 2022)

Rich29 said:


> How come there were no pictures of women?


Because then the average salaries would be a lot smaller


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Because then the average salaries would be a lot smaller


possibly a lot of truth in that ..still, sadly


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Interesting, some surprises.

Wonder if cost of living were factored in how it would work.  These probably are not quite the same as standard of living.

Venezuela being at the bottom is not a surprise, but its sad.  They have lots of oil, more natural resource wealth than most.  I did some work there years ago and found the people relatively well educated and industrious.  Just goes to show what an absolutely awful government can do to a county...


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Well, Australia and New Zealand didn't make the list.
Not sure what to think about that lol.


----------



## jakbird (Feb 20, 2022)

Too bad the figures were gross, not net after taxes.  Denmark and Norway might be a lot closer to Burundi then.  

Here in the US there are wide regional swings affected by cost of living.  Wages are relatively low in Nebraska, yet it has the lowest unemployment rate in the country (1.7%), the opposite of what you'd expect.  The labor shortage is so severe several fast food places shut down dining rooms, drive thru only due to lack of people.  I took a hefty pay cut when I moved here, more than 15%, but at the end of the month I was still better off, even with the stiff sales and property taxes.

By way of comparison, even doubling my salary to work in San Diego (the other offer) would have bankrupted me.  That's why I don't see much value in those comparisons like the video.  They leave too much out.

Now I'm retired, if I had moved to California I'd be on food stamps and living in a tent on the sidewalk.  Instead I own my home outright, and I live modestly but in the black on just social security.  Granted it would be a nice tent on the beach but crackheads for neighbors isn't in my future.


----------



## jakbird (Feb 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> Well, Australia and New Zealand didn't make the list.
> Not sure what to think about that lol.


Going by the exchange rate, OZ at 75% of the US, NZ at about 68%.  I suspect most of the difference would be the horrendous import costs.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

@jakbird you are not wrong.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> Well, Australia and New Zealand didn't make the list.
> Not sure what to think about that lol


Do y'all have salaries?

I noticed some big gaps in the film, not all countries were included.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2022)

Here's another list.....

https://www.worlddata.info/average-income.php


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do y'all have salaries?
> 
> I noticed some big gaps in the film, not all countries were included.


I think we are in the $1200 a week before Tax


----------

